# My new Fluval Eco Bright LED lamp



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

Hi! Here I would show you my new LED lamp of my 20 gallon aquarium. How you like.. I highly recomended  Have a nice day!


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

It looks nice and will probably work for a low tech tank very well. But when you go to high tech or even moderate the 1/3 watt per gallon is very questionable. Especialy when you run a tank this tall.


----------



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

TropTrea said:


> It looks nice and will probably work for a low tech tank very well. But when you go to high tech or even moderate the 1/3 watt per gallon is very questionable. Especialy when you run a tank this tall.


Thanks for answer my post. Can you tell me where (some related post or any Internet address) can find valuable information on the requirements to have a low tech planted and one high tech? Thank You.


----------



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Trying to do a direct relationship between watts per gallon with LED's is very deceiving. With the proper selection of very efficient LED's (Seldom used in commercial fixtures) you can get good results around 1/4 watt per gallon. But with the run of the mill leads and a light spectrum designed for looks rater the plants it can take up to 2 watts per gallon to get the same results. When your talking a taller tank compared to a shallow tank it also skews the results as you pushing the light through a larger volume of water and any impurities in the water act as light filters. 

I prefer using CREE 3 to 5 watt LED's as they are the most efficient as far as light emitted per watt used. For spectrum I perfer a 50/50 between neutral 4,500K and Cool 6,000K LED's. 

Some get good results combining Cool Whites with Red LED's other get good results combining warm whites with Blue LED's. Philips LED's are fairly comparable to CREE and personal preference determines which you use but the most effecient ones are still in the 3 to 5 watt range. 

Then there is question of lenses. I have found that if the distance from the substrate is 20" or less lenses are not needed except to create special hot spots. But as the height of the tank exceeds 20" the greater it is the narrower of the lens angle works best.


----------

